# skid steer w 10' pusher? 8' pusher?



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've come across a property that would require the use of a skid steer.... my question is I'm looking at a 60 hp model and need your opinions.... 8' pusher or 10' pusher?... plowing will be every 2 inches or so but one area could be as much as 6 inches at a time... they said I could do this area at the end of the storm. but at times that would be too much snow to push hence the 6" figure... is the 10' too big?... some of the pushes might be 200' long.. also I'm looking at a new protech pusher with a rubber edge (for the large amont of concrete that would need to be plowed)... is $2450 a good price for a 8'?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What size skiddy?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

New Holland 160 or 180 can't remember but its 60 hp


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mick76;800545 said:


> New Holland 160 or 180


Thats a big difference.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

The ad from craigslist.....2003 NewHolland skidsteer LS170 turbo charged diesel 52hp super boom 1765# lift cap 5540lb operating wt.3rd valve for running attachments


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mick76;800559 said:


> whichever # it is , its the 60 hp model probably the 160...opinions?


Then why don't you look up which one is the 60hp model so we can advise you.

ps I doubt it is the 160.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

cret

this is the skid that I was looking at... my mistake with the 60 hp..its actually 52...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

last year for one snow i tried a 9foot kage/plow on my smaller lx565 new holland (about 42 HP) and it worked fine. we also pushed at about every 1.5 - 2 inches. IMO you could always take a smaller "bite" with the 10 footer in the deeper snow. maybe even with a smaller bite you could fill the pusher up on a 200 foot push..might have to weigh how many 200 foot pushes vs the productivity of a 10 foot pusher in the easier 2" snow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

A 10 footer on a 170 will be a little big some days IMO, I would stick with the 8'


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

How about he price? is $2450 for a new 8' a good deal?... I have nothing to compare too in my neck of the woods...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mick76;800591 said:


> How about he price? is $2450 for a new 8' a good deal?... I have nothing to compare too in my neck of the woods...


Really can't help you there but that price sounds fair.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Look on ebay. I just did and the cheapest 8' skid model is $2600.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROTECH-8-FOOT-...0?hash=item45ea25e519&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;800581 said:


> A 10 footer on a 170 will be a little big some days IMO, I would stick with the 8'


I would tend to agree, unless it's only a single speed & it has great tires on it.

If your going to buy a new pusher, I would consider a Bobcat or any other brand that has linkage between the box & plate mount. We have a Protech 10' on one of the 248's. It is a nice pusher, but the operator has had a hard time getting used to it, mostly just keeping it flat on uneven ground. One of my projects this fall is to make a linkage mount for it similar to the Bobcat model.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

avalanche makes this but i just made my own..works good,
steve

http://www.avalanchespreaders.com/products_Avalevel.php


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

10fter would be to much for that machine, go with the 8fter. Like jomama said, find a pusher that will float independently from the SS, and that will help matters greatly.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would go with the 8'


----------

